# كل اللهجات: كلانا



## jawad-dawdi

اثْنَيْناتْنا (بالسورية) = بْجوجْنا (بالمغربية)

اثْنَيْناتْـ + نَا = بْـ + جُوجْ + نَا = كِلَانَا

جُوجْ أصلها زَوْج


كيف هو الحال في باقي اللهجات؟
​


----------



## Zoghbi

(في الجزائر: (ا)حنا في زوج او (ا)حنا في ثنين (نادر


----------



## thedude6752000

في راي يستخدمون "إثنيننا" بالخليجية ايضا


----------

